# Generator requirement



## cda

I thought generators were a mandatory requirement already in nursing homes??

Fed requirement??


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...r-orders-facilities-get-generators/674195001/


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> I thought generators were a mandatory requirement already in nursing homes??
> 
> Fed requirement??
> 
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...r-orders-facilities-get-generators/674195001/


It is based on state licensing requirements. not in national codes


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> It is based on state licensing requirements. not in national codes




Thought the fed requirements made it mandatory.

Seems like every nursing home I have felt with has had one


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> Thought the fed requirements made it mandatory.
> 
> Seems like every nursing home I have felt with has had one


What agency?


----------



## cda

Whoever does the fed inspections

Jacho?  Jehtro?

Plus does NFPA 101 require one??


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> Whoever does the fed inspections
> Jacho?  Jehtro?
> Plus does NFPA 101 require one??


Even for Medicare and medicate precipitants, The State has the responsibility for certifying a skilled nursing facility’s or nursing facility’s compliance or noncompliance. Do you think the state of Florida or The Republic of Texas is up to snuff?
Generators are not mandatory requirement even in the Republic, I mean sovereign state of Kalifornia.


----------



## cda

Interesting, have seen them in every nursing home I have delt with.

Seems like a no IQ'er???


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> Interesting, have seen them in every nursing home I have delt with.
> 
> Seems like a no IQ'er???


Even if required in Florida and Texas, they would have been swamped, and maybe non-functional.


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> Even if required in Florida and Texas, they would have been swamped, and maybe non-functional.




True, in some cases


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> Whoever does the fed inspections
> Jacho?  Jehtro?
> Plus does NFPA 101 require one??



Generators:
Buildings that fall under Chapter 18 of NFPA 101(00) *and are* equipped with or in which patients require the use of *life-support systems* (e.g. hospitals, *nursing homes* with residents on ventilators) must also meet the maintenance and testing provisions of the NFPA 99, Standard for Health Care Facilities [see NFPA 101(00), Sections 18.2.9.2, 18.2.10.2, 18.5.1.2 and 18.5.1.3].

NFPA does not apparently require Generators


----------



## mtlogcabin

Lack of air-conditioning? Does anybody know where a generator actually runs the AC in a building? I suspect the power will be restored within the 60 day window throughout the state so the governors requirement is not much except press


----------



## cda

mtlogcabin said:


> Lack of air-conditioning? Does anybody know where a generator actually runs the AC in a building? I suspect the power will be restored within the 60 day window throughout the state so the governors requirement is not much except press




Hospital???


----------



## mtlogcabin

Not an IBC code requirement to run the AC in any building including a hospital. The codes deal with emergency power with a minimum time of operation. What the governor is wanting is an auxiliary or standby power with an unlimited fuel source that can be used for weeks or months if needed. Totally unrealistic expectation IMHO.


----------



## tmurray

mtlogcabin said:


> Not an IBC code requirement to run the AC in any building including a hospital. The codes deal with emergency power with a minimum time of operation. What the governor is wanting is an auxiliary or standby power with an unlimited fuel source that can be used for weeks or months if needed. Totally unrealistic expectation IMHO.



From the article: "sustain operations and maintain comfortable temperatures for at least 96 hours following a power outage."

Doesn't sound quite that unreasonable to me. However, many of these areas should be first on the evacuation list. we know there are a lot of people with medical issues that could die if not evacuated, so these facilities should always be high priority for evacuation. So there should be no need for the legislation.


----------



## cda

tmurray said:


> From the article: "sustain operations and maintain comfortable temperatures for at least 96 hours following a power outage."
> 
> Doesn't sound quite that unreasonable to me. However, many of these areas should be first on the evacuation list. we know there are a lot of people with medical issues that could die if not evacuated, so these facilities should always be high priority for evacuation. So there should be no need for the legislation.




Well before the storm I heard most nursing homes were not evacuating

They apparently did not learn from Texas!!!


----------



## rogerpa

In order to recieve federal reimbursement dollars for Medicare/Medicaid residents the LTCF must comply with 

Title 42: Public Health CFR

PART 483—REQUIREMENTS FOR STATES AND LONG TERM CARE FACILITIES

Subpart B—Requirements for Long Term Care Facilities

§483.73   Emergency preparedness.

The LTC facility must comply with all applicable Federal, State and local emergency preparedness requirements. The LTC facility must establish and maintain an emergency preparedness program that meets the requirements of this section. The emergency preparedness program must include, but not be limited to, the following elements:

(a) _Emergency plan._ The LTC facility must develop and maintain an emergency preparedness plan that must be reviewed, and updated at least annually. The plan must do all of the following:

(e) _Emergency and standby power systems._ The LTC facility must implement emergency and standby power systems based on the emergency plan set forth in paragraph (a) of this section.

(1) _Emergency generator location._ The generator must be located in accordance with the location requirements found in the Health Care Facilities Code (NFPA 99 and Tentative Interim Amendments TIA 12-2, TIA 12-3, TIA 12-4, TIA 12-5, and TIA 12-6), Life Safety Code (NFPA 101 and Tentative Interim Amendments TIA 12-1, TIA 12-2, TIA 12-3, and TIA 12-4), and NFPA 110, when a new structure is built or when an existing structure or building is renovated.

(2) _Emergency generator inspection and testing._ The LTC facility must implement the emergency power system inspection, testing, and maintenance requirements found in the Health Care Facilities Code, NFPA 110, and Life Safety Code.

(3) _Emergency generator fuel._ LTC facilities that maintain an onsite fuel source to power emergency generators must have a plan for how it will keep emergency power systems operational during the emergency, unless it evacuates.



mark handler said:


> Generators:
> Buildings that fall under Chapter 18 of NFPA 101(00) *and are* equipped with or in which patients require the use of *life-support systems* (e.g. hospitals, *nursing homes* with residents on ventilators) must also meet the maintenance and testing provisions of the NFPA 99, Standard for Health Care Facilities [see NFPA 101(00), Sections 18.2.9.2, 18.2.10.2, 18.5.1.2 and 18.5.1.3].
> 
> NFPA does not apparently require Generators



The current referenced standard is NFPA 101, Life Safety Code, 2012 edition, issued August 11, 2011.
*7.2.3.12 Emergency Power Supply System (EPSS)*. Power shall
be provided as follows:
(1) A Type 60, Class 2, Level 2 EPSS for new mechanical ventilation
equipment shall be provided in accordance with NFPA 110, 
Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems.
(2) A previously approved existing standby power generator
installation with a fuel supply adequate to operate the
equipment for 2 hours shall be permitted in lieu of
7.2.3.12(1).
(3) The generator shall be located in a room separated from
the remainder of the building by fire barriers having a
minimum I-hour fire resistance rating.

Under certain circumstances, the local public utility "shall be permited" to be used as the EPS.


----------

